# 0900-Lockanrufe an Ostern: Netzagentur machtlos



## sascha (5 April 2010)

Abzocker haben über Ostern unter dem Namen "Erich Frankenberg" zig-tausende Verbraucher mit 0900-Gewinnanrufen genervt. Die Bundesnetzagentur scheiterte mit dem Versuch, das üble Treiben zu verhindern.

0900-Lockanrufe an Ostern: Netzagentur machtlos: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe an Ostern: Netzagentur machtlos*



> Um die Daten aufzunehmen und die Übergabe zu vereinbaren, solle man bitteschön die Nummer 09005124620 anrufen


Sie ist nicht machtlos, sondern scheitert immer wieder an der sich selbst gesetzten Hürde 
"Unschuldsvermutung" 

Die Nummer war bereits seit fast zwei Wochen  bekannt

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=263987#post263987


			
				gation am 26.3.2002 schrieb:
			
		

> *09005002620* - und dann 5 weitere Nummern? Das halte ich für einen Fehler oder eine Frechheit.
> Dringend an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe an Ostern: Netzagentur machtlos*

Die nächste  auch schon im Einsatz 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-0900-5099400-09005099400-a-3.html#post311084


> Zurückrufen soll man die 09005124630.





> 0900 - 5 - 124630
> Diensteanbieter:
> Retail-Media-Vision UG
> (haftungsbeschränkt)
> ...


----------

